# Bulk salt for salt bars?



## Paintguru (Nov 22, 2013)

Anyone have any good bulk sources for fine salt to use in salt bars?  I'm getting a little sick of just buying 26 oz sizes at the grocery store since a batch can take up almost one whole container.  My CostCo didn't have it, and Gordon's Food Supply had 25 lb bags of iodized salt.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 22, 2013)

I get 3lb boxes of canning and pickling salt at the local grocery store. Its very fine and makes a nice bar.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 22, 2013)

Try WSP?


----------



## Paintguru (Nov 22, 2013)

judymoody said:


> Try WSP?



Their cheapest is still more expensive than the smaller 26oz container at the local grocery store.


----------



## paillo (Nov 22, 2013)

San Francisco Salt Company is totally my go-to. http://www.sfbsc.com/ . Love the variety, it's usually free shipping, and turnaround time is really, really fast. Also check out Midwest Salt Company, sometimes they have fantastic sales.


----------



## soap_rat (Nov 23, 2013)

Your Gordon's had big bags of salt?  Mine didn't!  What's wrong with it being iodized, aren't your 26-oz containers iodized?  I've been using iodized except for my last purchase, where I found salt for the same price as Aldi, $.39, at a different shop, and it is not iodized.  Canning salt is more $/lb than the Aldi table salt.

Thanks for the leads, Paillo I will check those out.  I'm also thinking about contacting Morton Salt to ask how I get a 50-lb bag.  Or talking to Menard's, a DIY store that I noticed had lots of 50-lb bags of other Morton salt products, maybe I can do a special order.

A trick I've developed for the round containers is to ignore the paper-covered metal spout and use a mat knife to cut a WIDE triangle into the cardboard.  I also shake the salt vigorously before cutting it open.  This way it pours out much faster and I don't stab myself dealing with the spout.  I also learned that pouring into a shallow container lets me deal with any clumps much better.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 23, 2013)

paillo said:


> San Francisco Salt Company is totally my go-to. http://www.sfbsc.com/ . Love the variety, it's usually free shipping, and turnaround time is really, really fast. Also check out Midwest Salt Company, sometimes they have fantastic sales.


 
This is where I purchase all my salt. They are a fantastic company and very fast shipping. There is one more company I can think of off the top of my head which is Salt Works, but I still prefer SFSC


----------



## Paintguru (Nov 23, 2013)

soap_rat said:


> Your Gordon's had big bags of salt?  Mine didn't!  What's wrong with it being iodized, aren't your 26-oz containers iodized?



I've been getting the non-iodized 26-oz containers.  I wasn't sure if it really mattered or not.  As you say, it probably doesn't and I should just grab the bags at Gordon's.  We do have Menards here as well so I may check them out too.  

It seems like the SF salt company is more of a specialty place with gourmet salts.


----------



## soap_rat (Nov 24, 2013)

Paintguru, at Menard's I've only seen salt pellets and chunks, I just thought maybe I could ask them to put a big bag of table salt in the next shipment since obviously a truck is coming from a salt distributor.  I still can't believe your Gordon's has salt and mine doesn't, is the salt right by the other spices?  That's where I looked.  They also didn't have any coconut or palm oils.

I looked at SFSC and didn't see any table salt either.


----------



## Paintguru (Nov 25, 2013)

soap_rat said:


> Paintguru, at Menard's I've only seen salt pellets and chunks, I just thought maybe I could ask them to put a big bag of table salt in the next shipment since obviously a truck is coming from a salt distributor.  I still can't believe your Gordon's has salt and mine doesn't, is the salt right by the other spices?  That's where I looked.  They also didn't have any coconut or palm oils.
> 
> I looked at SFSC and didn't see any table salt either.



Yeah it was in the spices area.  Paper 25 lb bag.


----------



## soap_rat (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks.  I'll call them and see if they do have it at mine and I missed it, or can order it.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 30, 2013)

It seems like the SF salt company is more of a specialty place with gourmet salts.[/QUOTE]

True they do not carry just plain salt. I like sea salts for my soaps


----------

